# Medicaid NDC Requirement



## Jacoder (Oct 19, 2010)

Last month we recieved a fax Provider Update from Amerigroup stating that everyone _in the state of GA _has to bill all outpatient drugs with the NDC number and HCPC code. There are a lot of drugs that do not have a HCPC (IV and PO) so I've been asigning J3490, even though the HCPC doesn't reffer me to this code. Is this correct? Can I use that code for PO (oral) meds?

Thanks!


----------

